# UPDATE: 19-year-old tried to execute Nye County Deputy in officer-involved shooting



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

PAHRUMP, Nev. (KLAS) - More information has been released about about an officer-involved shooting in Nye County on March 25 that left a suspect dead and a deputy in the hospital. 19-year-old Matthew Moore was killed as a result of the shooting, and Deputy Brian Cooper is currently recovering in the hospital.

The Nye County Sheriff's Office released the following video, in which Sheriff Sharon Wehrly details the incident. There is also body cam video from both officers involved. WARNING VIEWER DISCRETION IS ADVISED.
According to Sheriff Wehrly, the incident started on Surrey Lane in Pahrump with the report of a stabbing. Deputies Logan Gibbs and Brian Cooper responded to the call. Gibbs has been a deputy for the past 11 years, and Cooper has been a deputy for the past five years. The two are assigned to the Street Crimes, Narcotics and Gang Unit.

After conducting interviews at the Surrey Lane scene, it was determined that Moore was a suspect. The victim at the Surrey Lane scene told police they were robbed at knife point because Moore wanted the belt they were wearing. During the robbery attempt, Moore cut the victim's throat.








Cooper and Gibbs then learned Moore lived on Warehouse Road in Pahrump. The two went to the residence, where they encountered Moore's mother. Moore's mother told police she had to "put the dogs away," and she closed the door. Then seconds later, Moore's mother came back to the door.

When speaking with Moore's mother, Cooper was standing near the entrance of the home, while Gibbs was near the side of the home. As shown in the picture below:









Soon after she opened the door again, Matthew Moore came from behind his mother, with a pump shotgun. Moore fired a shot from over his mother's shoulder at Cooper, hitting him in his bulletproof vest.

Moore fired a second shot, also hitting Cooper's vest. Below is a picture of Deputy Cooper's bulletproof vest, which stopped both rounds.








Cooper was knocked down as a result of the initial shots, but returned fire twice. The two shots were not effective at stopping Moore. Moore then fired two more shots at Cooper, hitting him while he was down on the ground.

As Moore racked a fifth round into the chamber, he stood over Cooper, preparing to execute him. At this point, Deputy Gibbs then fired 13 shots at Moore from the side of the home, hitting him approximately 12 times in the arm, back and back of the head. Moore was pronounced dead at the scene.

Below is a picture of Moore's pump shotgun he used to ambush Deputy Moore.









Sheriff Wehrly attributed Gibbs' actions to saving Cooper's life.

As stated before, Cooper is in stable condition at UMC. Gibbs is now on paid leave. Moore's mother is also fully cooperative in the investigation.

Sheriff Wehrly said Moore had a violent criminal history, which included domestic battery, robbery and burglary. They say he also had several anti-law enforcement posts on social media.

If Moore had survived, he would have faced the following charges:


Attempted Murder
Attempted Murder of a Peace Officer
Attempted Robbery
Battery With a Deadly Weapon on a Peace Officer
Discharging a Firearm Where a Person may be Injured
Discharging a Firearm from Within a Structure
This was the second officer-involved shooting in Nye County this year.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Holy crap!

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Back officer fires 13 shots under stress and 12 of them connect.


----------

